# msn or gain



## TallAdam85 (Nov 27, 2004)

http://gaim.sourceforge.net/about.php this is a site a friend gave me i was thinking of downloading msn cause alot of my friends are using it but he said use gaim any one use it or hear of it please let me know what u think

thanks


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 27, 2004)

Gaim is fine, I've run into a few issues with it, but usually playing with the settings take care of the problems.  Trillian another equivalent client.  Honestly if you are only using MSN and only have one screen name may not be much point of using Gaim over MSN.  Gaim is nice for managing multiple names across multiple platforms (AIM, Yahoo, MSN...etc)  If you only have on screen name for one service doesn't matter much what you use unless you have a real dislike to using any Microsoft products.


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 28, 2004)

Gaim also does not have any ads like AIM does. (No more mouseovers that bring up pop-up ads)


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 28, 2004)

Is there anyone here who has used gaim and trillian and has a preference to one or the other?  If so, why?

 I am currently on Trillian and am fairly happy with it, though I would like to know if gaim has features trillian doesn't, etc.

 Thanks!


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 28, 2004)

Might have been just me, but I've had alot of stability problems with the free Trillian.  Are you running that, or the pay version (Trillian Pro), Shesulsa?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 28, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Might have been just me, but I've had alot of stability problems with the free Trillian. Are you running that, or the pay version (Trillian Pro), Shesulsa?


 Im' running the free Trillian


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 28, 2004)

I had lots of connection issues with Gaim, Trillion worked a lot better for me.


----------

